# Chamique Holdsclaw and the Washington Mystics



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

_Can Chamique lead the Mystics to the eastern conference championship this season. They made it to the east finals last year but were ousted by the Liberty._ 

_This could be their year. I sure hope so._


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

East should be fun to watch.... Not as exciting as the West but it should be good. Teams that we never thought would make playoffs might get there. This should be a exciting season. 

I really can't wait till the All-Star game. BRAGGING rights.... West got it all. COME ON EAST, its your year. :yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> East should be fun to watch.... Not as exciting as the West but it should be good. Teams that we never thought would make playoffs might get there. This should be a exciting season.
> 
> I really can't wait till the All-Star game. BRAGGING rights.... West got it all. COME ON EAST, its your year. :yes:


You are right, the East will be fun to watch... but the best remains in the West. 

Are you going to the All Star Game? I am!!! I am looking forward to it! 

When is a team from the East going to win a championship?


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

No.... I'm not going to the All-Star Game... I wish I could, but I might head to New York in August sometime. I have never been there.... any advice to any WNBA stores? I know one of 5th ave. but thats about it. 

But 4 SURE, I'll be taping the game & watching it too. I can't ever miss my favorite BALLER play. I'll be cheering for the West because she does play for the west. 

I say to give the East couple more years, while all the good COLLEGE players make there way to the WNBA. Diana & Beard, that should be really good to the WNBA.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> No.... I'm not going to the All-Star Game... I wish I could, but I might head to New York in August sometime. I have never been there.... any advice to any WNBA stores? I know one of 5th ave. but thats about it.
> 
> But 4 SURE, I'll be taping the game & watching it too. I can't ever miss my favorite BALLER play. I'll be cheering for the West because she does play for the west.
> ...


Beard and Taursi would make any team better! I can't wait to see what happens with next year's draft. Now that will be a STRONG STRONG draft!!!

The store on 5th ave is VERY nice. Tons of good stuff. I haven't been to any other stores there, but I live in CT and don't make it to the city that often.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

hehe... you been there more then I have. I live on a ROCK... Hawaii. Its a great place & all but has nothing interesting once it comes to sports. 

I saw the 2000 Olympic game when the USA Womens Basketball Team came down to play the college players. I did see Leslie & Swoopes, that was exciting... First non-college game for womens basketball. 

I can't wait till my trip next summer when I head up to Oakland, San Fran. & Sacramento to see the Monarchs play.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I feel like im in heaven every time im in the NBA store on 5th. I got a sweet portland trail blazers hooded sweatshirt last week, im not a Blazers fan but i love their colors and logo im such a kid,, 28 going on 18 for sure.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> hehe... you been there more then I have. I live on a ROCK... Hawaii. Its a great place & all but has nothing interesting once it comes to sports.
> 
> I saw the 2000 Olympic game when the USA Womens Basketball Team came down to play the college players. I did see Leslie & Swoopes, that was exciting... First non-college game for womens basketball.
> ...


Dang - I wouldn't mind living on a ROCK!!!

Maybe NY will still be playing when you make it to NY in August!


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Its not that bad, but it gets boring after a period of time. 

I should check if the libertys are in town during that time. I wouldn't mind going to a game.


----------

